# Unknown German Shepherd?



## chaoticbeast (Dec 5, 2014)

I have emailed a few breeders about my 4 month old male named ace. He has an odd coloring, I have been told he is Panda, or he has an extreme white spotting gene. What do yall think?
http://s11.postimg.org/9z7mmn9v7/ace1.jpg
http://s11.postimg.org/yi9o3ye9f/ace2.jpg
http://s11.postimg.org/n4n4sr3qr/ace3.jpg
http://s11.postimg.org/n4n4sr3qr/ace3.jpg


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

He looks to have a panda colored coat to me..


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Looks like a panda to me too... Cute!


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

chaoticbeast said:


> I have emailed a few breeders about my 4 month old male named ace. He has an odd coloring, I have been told he is Panda, or he has an extreme white spotting gene. What do yall think?
> http://s11.postimg.org/9z7mmn9v7/ace1.jpg
> http://s11.postimg.org/yi9o3ye9f/ace2.jpg
> http://s11.postimg.org/n4n4sr3qr/ace3.jpg
> http://s11.postimg.org/n4n4sr3qr/ace3.jpg


Definitely panda!!! Panda Shepherds have so many different patterns.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Since Panda's are not very common and you can only get them from a select few breeders, I'm going to say your puppy is probably a mix. 

Where did you get him?


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> Since Panda's are not very common and you can only get them from a select few breeders, I'm going to say your puppy is probably a mix.
> 
> Where did you get him?


Pandas actually aren't that rare anymore. Many Bybs breed them and try to profit off of this 'rare' color when in fact they are becoming less and less rare by the minute just like Livers and Blues.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Did you get your pup from a breeder? If he is a Panda, one of his parents should have also been a Panda since it is a dominant color.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

He is so cute!


----------



## chaoticbeast (Dec 5, 2014)

*Unknown German Shepherd coat color!*

Hey everyone, I have a 4 month old male german shepherd named ace. I got him from people who did not know anything about the parents except they where purebreed GSD. He has an odd combination of white black and tan that no one can explain. I have talked to a few very reputable breeders and one suggestion is that he is a panda GSD, also another idea was that ace has extreme irish spotting. If anyone knows anything about this let me know! Im posting a few pictures of him. I also plan on getting a DNA test sometime soon.


----------



## chaoticbeast (Dec 5, 2014)

I did not get him from a breeder, a family couldn't take care of him so they gave him to me and they got him from someone else etc. They just told me he is purebreed but he didn't have papers. I am feeling more confident that he is a panda. I am considering getting a DNA test.


----------



## chaoticbeast (Dec 5, 2014)

Sorry for the repost I didn't think it posted my original post!


----------



## chaoticbeast (Dec 5, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> Since Panda's are not very common and you can only get them from a select few breeders, I'm going to say your puppy is probably a mix.
> 
> Where did you get him?


 I got him from a family who could not take care of him. From what I understand the coat will either occur or not, and it doesn't only partially appear if you breed a panda with another coat color.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

??? I'm not sure what your response means in regards to my statement. Do you think I meant he's a mix "coat"?

I meant I think there is another breed in him that is causing the coloring. He looks purebred except the coloring. However, my girl looks purebred and she's supposed to have Border Collie in her as well.

It's to bad you can't contact that family and try to find the breeder. I would be interested to know if he truly is a Panda.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The Panda coloring was a mutation and is a dominant color. It doesn't just appear, but has to have had one parent that is Panda colored too. With an unknown pedigree and unknown parentage it is hard to know if he is a Panda or a mix. He is very cute and in the long run it won't matter. 

Don't waste your money on the DNA breed test.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

lhczth said:


> ... He is very cute and in the long run it won't matter.
> 
> Don't waste your money on the DNA breed test.


This is where I'm at too.  He's a doll. Just enjoy him. DNA tests aren't very accurate.


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

You could get away with calling him a panda shepherd. ? he very well may be. Just enjoy your pup.


----------



## chaoticbeast (Dec 5, 2014)

Oh I see what your saying jax. I thought you meant like they mixed a white and a sable gsd or something haha. Some people tell me that could be a possibility. But yeah I see what you are saying I could see that. I asked the family a few times and they said their kids got rid of the pictures and everything of the dog and there was pics of his parents but they got deleted.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

They don't now where they got him from? He's only a baby. LOL Seems like they could remember that far back.


----------



## chaoticbeast (Dec 5, 2014)

haha yeah thats what I am saying, they seem to be pretty ignorant.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Zeusthegsd143 said:


> Pandas actually aren't that rare anymore. Many Bybs breed them and try to profit off of this 'rare' color when in fact they are becoming less and less rare by the minute just like Livers and Blues.


many of those Pandas don't look anything like GSDs, other than the pointy ears. Since there was only one dog that was a Panda and now every "greeder" in America seems to be selling Pandas odds would be that someone found a way to mix in the color while maintaining a mostly GSD body shape. 
Unless there is something in the water and a few hundred GSDs suddenly developed the same spontaneous mutation


----------



## LadyJade (May 28, 2021)

chaoticbeast said:


> *Unknown German Shepherd coat color!*
> 
> Hey everyone, I have a 4 month old male german shepherd named ace. I got him from people who did not know anything about the parents except they where purebreed GSD. He has an odd combination of white black and tan that no one can explain. I have talked to a few very reputable breeders and one suggestion is that he is a panda GSD, also another idea was that ace has extreme irish spotting. If anyone knows anything about this let me know! Im posting a few pictures of him. I also plan on getting a DNA test sometime soon.


----------



## LadyJade (May 28, 2021)

My German shepherd is kc registered and has the white spotting on the exact same place on her muzzle. I have never seen another German shepherd with it before. I have not had her dna tested yet to find out but I have been told it could be the Irish spotting gene.


----------



## LadyJade (May 28, 2021)




----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

The ears, markings and face look like a mix.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

I agree. Your dog looks like a mix to me as well. Border Collie, perhaps? It would be interesting to see the results of a DNA test on your dog.


----------

